# Elite Female Professionals - Where Are They?



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay - this thread is not intended to simply raise hackles. I actually would like to talk about this issue and hear from women on this...

Why are there no women skippers or crew in major non-singlehanding ocean races?

I'm a huge Sam Davies fan. She completely rocked the Vendee. I love that chick. So capability doesn't seem to be the issue. Right?

So, why no women in the VOR, etc.? Is it because of the extended legs on these trips (sex potential)? Or is it because women "can't pull their weight" (too "weak")?

Sam SINGLEHANDED an Open60 AROUND THE FREAKIN' WORLD!!!!

Really...what's the deal?


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

Smack

I just finished reading "Takeing the helm" by Dawn Riley. 
She was captain in a whitebread 60 race around the world in the southern ocean. All female crew except one token male. The rudder broke off 3 times and they still completed the race. Ill say they can take it, Wow

Mitch


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

mitchbrown said:


> Smack
> 
> I just finished reading "Takeing the helm" by Dawn Riley.
> She was captain in a whitebread 60 race around the world in the southern ocean. All female crew except one token male. The rudder broke off 3 times and they still completed the race. Ill say they can take it, Wow
> ...


I guess that's my point. An all female kick-ass crew with a "token male" - but not the inverse as porc points out above. Is it really hygiene? Is it sex? What?

I just figure if you can SpaceShuttle fertiles for several weeks without catastrophe, you should be able to ocean race them right?

Seriously, I'd like to see some really awesome chicks (of which there are many) kickin' it in the big races with the dudes.

Maybe it's money?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

17 guests? On a Saturday night!?! Holy Crap!

C'mon peeps - step up and be heard!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Woah! 21 Guests????? In the Racing forum????

What are you waiting for????


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

smackdaddy said:


> ...
> Why are there no women skippers or crew in major non-singlehanding ocean races?
> ....
> So, why no women in the VOR, etc.? Is it because of the extended legs on these trips (sex potential)? Or is it because women "can't pull their weight" (too "weak")?
> ...?


What's wrong with you? Are you losing your memory?

Volvo Ocean Race - 2001/2002:

"Eight teams, including *an all-female team*, set off from the Royal Yacht Squadron start line, on 23 September, 2001. The Whitbread had successfully been transformed into the Volvo Ocean Race and the 32,700 nautical mile race around the world started from the south coast of England and finished in style in Kiel, Germany". 

Volvo Ocean Race Press Information » Blog Archive » History

One of the rule changes for the next edition:

"The crew limit for an all-male or mixed team remains at 11, including the Media Crew Member (MCM), but new this time is the requirement for three crew members to be born on or after 1 September 1980. *A female team *can, however, comprise a crew of 14 including the MCM, representing three additional crew members over an all-male crew. No additional crew members are permitted onboard for in-port racing, which this time will be held in each stopover port."
Volvo Ocean Race Press Information » Blog Archive » Volvo Open 70 Rule and Notice of Race Revealed

Regards

Paulo


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> Okay - this thread is not intended to simply raise hackles. I actually would like to talk about this issue and hear from women on this...
> 
> Why are there no women skippers or crew in major non-singlehanding ocean races?
> 
> ...


How long did it take women to vote ?

Do you love Sam for ability, or is it her looks:laugher ?

You come across as a fairly intelligent person most of the time, but get a grip. Most women see themselves as ladies, and to be kept. The ladies that come into the world where strength matters. These are few. Just take a look here at the forum. Put a % on that, and you will understand..

I appluad the women that do not let themselves be constrained, but they are few. I use to be on a sight for A/C Cobras. It was very right wing, and the fellas were falling all over Sarah Palin, because they thought she was hot. It had nothing to do with her capabilities, or lack of them. Don't let yourself become a cheerleader for women just because they are women. Become thier cheerleader, because they are capable!.........*i2f*


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry i2f I love watching women play sports. 

I had a list of things that I liked about how women play sports but it was sounding a little sexist.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Nothing wrong with watching a beautiful form moving. I am in agreement with you taking pleasure watching. This kind of attraction is normal, and keeps creation going...  .......*i2f*


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

imagine2frolic said:


> ....
> Do you love Sam for ability, or is it her looks:laugher ?
> ...
> I appluad the women that do not let themselves be constrained, but they are few. I use to be on a sight for A/C Cobras. It was very right wing, and the fellas were falling all over Sarah Palin, because they thought she was hot. It had nothing to do with her capabilities, or lack of them. Don't let yourself become a cheerleader for women just because they are women. Become thier cheerleader, because they are capable!.........*i2f*


I believe you don't know very well Sam or its sailing performance as a sail racer.

All right, she is good looking, but on the last Vendee Globe, the toughest sail race on the planet, against the 30 best solo sailors she finished in fourth place. All the guys that arrived in front had new boats, top of the art, made for that race. Her boat was an older one, from the previous generation.

The popularity and approval that she rightly deserves comes not from unknowledgeable people or from the women's rights movement, but from the racing community and from sailors all round the world.

Sam Davies, Bio, Projets, Journal de Bord, Transat Jacques Vabre 2009, Vendée Globe 2012

She is not the only one. On the same race, Dee Caffari finished 6th. Some time before that she had made a solo nonstop circumnavigation the wrong way around, I mean, against the dominant winds, just for training (and believe me that's even more difficult than a Vendee).

Aviva Ocean Racing Mobile

Both girls regularly team with the biggest names in duo ocean racing. They are invited neither for their looks, nor to be women, but because they are among the best sailors.

They are not the only ones; you have the most famous of them all, Ellen McArthur:

"In June 2000, MacArthur sailed the monohull Kingfisher from Plymouth, UK ,to Newport, Rhode Island, USA in 14 days, 23 hours, 11 minutes. This is the current record for a single-handed monohull east-to-west passage&#8230;
&#8230; Second place in the 2000-2001 edition of the Vendée Globe, with a time of 94 days, 4 hours and 25 minutes&#8230;
In 2005, MacArthur beat Francis Joyon's existing world record for a single-handed non-stop circumnavigation. MacArthur in the trimaran B&Q/Castorama sailed 27,354 nautical miles (50,660 km) at an average speed of 15.9 knots. Her time of 71 days, 14 hours, 18 minutes 33 seconds beat Joyon's then world record time by 1 day, 8 hours, 35 minutes and 49 seconds. Ellen had no more than 20 minutes' sleep at a time, having to be on constant lookout day and night." &#8230;

Ellen MacArthur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And there are the younger girls, among them I like particularly Jeanne Gregoire, Isabelle Joschke, Luce Molinier, Daniela Klein and Marine Feuerstein.

Luce Molinier : objectif Transats
Isabelle JOSCHKE
Daniela Klein
Marine Feuerstein

All these women have something in common, they are sailors, they race and in their class they are among the best, men and women all together.
But you are right, they are a lot less than men, but not worse, and their number is increasing every year.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Hmm*

Levels of testosterone and good sense? 



smackdaddy said:


> Okay - this thread is not intended to simply raise hackles. I actually would like to talk about this issue and hear from women on this...
> 
> Why are there no women skippers or crew in major non-singlehanding ocean races?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dulcitea (Jan 15, 2010)

"Most women see themselves as ladies, and to be kept. The ladies that come into the world where strength matters. These are few. Just take a look here at the forum. Put a % on that, and you will understand."

Gosh, I hope that is not true, or maybe I misunderstood your post frolic. It seems like it puts women back forty years, and it doesn't ring true to me. I work; most of my female friends works. I have my own boat; I know other women who do too. There are two 16-year old young women sailing around the world by themselves. 

I'm going with Daddy. It's the money/sponsors.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

imagine2frolic said:


> How long did it take women to vote ?
> 
> <snip> Most women see themselves as ladies, and to be kept. The ladies that come into the world where strength matters. These are few. <snip>*i2f*


i2f,

Come to D.C., stand in any street and say that out loud. I guarantee you'll depart with your testicles shoved into your mouth.


----------



## daydreamer92 (Feb 16, 2010)

imagine2frolic said:


> It was very right wing, and the fellas were falling all over Sarah Palin, because they thought she was hot.


Sarah Palin is considered hot?

Oh dear.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

*It** has taken women a long time to make advancement in anything was my point.* That goes for sailing as well as voting. I am the first to appreciate a woman's ability to lead. What a bunch of politically correct thinking going on here. I have hired women to work in my muffler shop is as far as that goes.

Yes go to CLUBCOBRA at the time that Sarah was introduced as a running mate. Search her name, and you can find what I was describing. Even a couple of the liberals there were drooling. You have to take notice most of the fellas there are beyond middle age. I personally believe she is an attractive woman, but a bubblehead.

Typing bubblehead, at the age of 59 there aren't many men who could shove my nuts in my mouth:laugher , so why would I worry about speaking the truth to anyone? I typed most women want to be seen as ladies. Meaning that they don't have that adventurous spirit to get out on the edge. Sure there are a few that are willing to lead, and excel in what is considered a man's arena.

Just look at your marina next time you go out. How many ladies are there with their own boat, not many if any. Most of the ladies going sailing are going along with their male partner. Some as equals, but many as help, or even more as passive passengers. You either see a group of fellas going for a day sail, or it is couples with the ladies doing little to sail the boat. Take a good look in your marina next time, and when you return here. You can put away your pitchforks:laugher .

smackdaddy comes up with many interesting threads, and I questioned his motive on this one. If I have offended any of the ladies here. That was not my intentions. I am an admirer of the female form as well as the female brain, and spirit. .

You can see me here admiring Ellen. When she bent over to christen Ocean Planet I must admit I admired her backside too . I am in the black jacket, and I am well aware of who the lady sailors are in the world. It was Isabelle who was dismasted. Refused help, and jury rigged her vessel to sail onto port. Not many men would do that. They would pushuke the easy button on the EPIRB!......*i2f*


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

There are far fewer women sailors than men sailors. An even smaller % that race sailboats. As a sponsor, why would I limit my audience (potential customers) to such a small number? Yes Sam D did very very well, and is well known for what she accomplished with so little. But there were 3 guys that beat her. The money goes to the top, and stays there. A sound investment.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

We had a visit from Deborah Capozzi who sailed the Yngling in China and has teamed up to do the new match racing event in the 2012 Olympics










They will be doing some open match racing against men in 2010

With a 430,000 dollar budget to get to 2012 they are fundraising a BIT 

Women's International Match Racing Association


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

zz4gta said:


> ... As a sponsor, why would I limit my audience (potential customers) to such a small number? Yes Sam D did very very well, and is well known for what she accomplished with so little. But there were 3 guys that beat her. *The money goes to the top, and stays there. A sound investment*.


Not in this case. I am quite sure Sam gave far more good publicity to Roxy (a womens brand) than Michel Desjoyeux (1th) to...what was really is sponsor?

Not always the focus is on the first, Desjoyeux made a fantastic race, but everybody (interested in the race) new Sam was racing with an old boat against new boats and that she was holding its ground, as if she was fighting with equal arms.

Also, on the final part of the race, all eyes were not on Desjoyeux, but on Safran, skipped by Marc Guillemot, that take the 3th place.
That guy lost his keel (somewhere in the South Atlantic) and made it all the away to France alone, sailing a boat without a keel  ....and he was not sailing he was racing, going as fast as he could, given the circumstances. I remember to see (with astonishment) that many times he was sailing over 10k.

I believe that incredible seamanship feat have given Safran more than its share of publicity, certainly a lot more than what a "normal" 3th place would provide.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Dulcitea (Jan 15, 2010)

imagine2frolic said:


> *It** has taken women a long time to make advancement in anything was my point.* That goes for sailing as well as voting. I am the first to appreciate a woman's ability to lead. What a bunch of politically correct thinking going on here. I have hired women to work in my muffler shop is as far as that goes.
> 
> Just look at your marina next time you go out. How many ladies are there with their own boat, not many if any. Most of the ladies going sailing are going along with their male partner. Some as equals, but many as help, or even more as passive passengers. You either see a group of fellas going for a day sail, or it is couples with the ladies doing little to sail the boat. Take a good look in your marina next time, and when you return here. You can put away your pitchforks:laugher .
> 
> ...


Nice picture of you and Ellen. I would love to meet her and you too!

At the risk raising some hackles myself:

I learned the fundamentals of sailing as a teenager, but I learned to race as an adult from endurance riding. Endurance riding is when you get on the back of a 1000 pound animal who can run like the wind but has the brain size of an orange and a highly tuned flight reflex and go for 50 (in my case) or 100 miles of rugged terrain (if you can really kick butt) as fast as it is safe to do so for the horse.

Sailboat racing scary?

Try being on a mountain side cliff when your horse is spoked by a white boulder (there is no logic) and acts like a 1000 pound idiot focusing intently on getting away from that rock even if it means falling down a cliff. If only you can control a horse as easy as you can control a sailboat by letting out the mainsail.

Granted I've never been in a big, big blow that has resulted in a knock down, like Jessica Watson experienced, and when I am I know I will be scared out of my wits.

But who are the majority of endurance riders? Women. IMHO, endurance riding is far more scary than sailboat racing. Let's just say I've done far more praying on the back of a horse than in a sailboat, or church for that matter. So I don't buy that women want to be passive participants in adrenaline sports.

Horses are expensive; sailing is expensive. Why don't more woman race boats? I could speculate (horses are more cuddly; electronics is boring?) Why don't more men ride endurance (pounding up and down in a saddle for 12 hours can make anyone, and I am assuming, especially a man feel a bit delicate?) However, I know women don't race sailboats because they are afriad to muss their hair, or want to be taken care of. From what I've seen, we woman certainly have the cajones (figurately speaking, natch)!

So that is my 2 cents and not a penny more!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

WELL,

You certainly have more courage than I when it comes to horses, and thank you for the compliments. How many of the women you know do this sort of riding? All of them, or a small percentage? I know nothing about your sport of riding, but I do know a fair amount about sailing. Sailing in bad weather alone. Sailing single-handed for years. Sailing monos & multis while cruising.

In 20 plus yeaqrs of owning boats, and another several years of sailing with others. What I have witnessed while sailing the Calif coastline down into Mexico as far as Puerto Vallarta, and back to S.F.

Some sailing in the Caribbean, and 4 season in the Bahamas & Florida. I have only witnessed what I have described. It sounds as though you &


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

WELL,

You certainly have more courage than I when it comes to horses, and thank you for the compliments. How many of the women you know do this sort of riding? All of them, or a small percentage? I know nothing about your sport of riding, but I do know a fair amount about sailing. Sailing in bad weather alone. Sailing single-handed for years. Sailing monos & multis while cruising.

In 20 plus years of owning boats, and another several years of sailing with others. What I have witnessed while sailing the Calif coastline down into Mexico as far as Puerto Vallarta, and back to S.F.

Some sailing in the Caribbean, and 4 season in the Bahamas & Florida. I have only witnessed what I have described. It sounds as though you & Isabell would get along quite well.

As far as meeting myself & my love. We will be leaving N.E. Florida in several weeks for Panama, Hawaii, and then on home to S.F. Ca. The following season off to Asia. If you are along they way we would love to meet another member. My hat is off to young lady. .....*i2f*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Only among neo-conservatives who think an idiot with lipstick is hot. 



daydreamer92 said:


> Sarah Palin is considered hot?
> 
> Oh dear.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

sd,

Calling Sarah a bubblehead was my weak attempt at being kind. I do believe your description is much more accurate...... ....*i2f*


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

So how the hell did Sarah Palin EVER get into the panoply of "Elite Female Professionals"? Jeez.

I guess what I'm wondering specifically is why there are no female crew in events like the VOR, AC, etc.? I just refuse to believe that there are no capable chicks out there.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

There are currently two 16 year olds out training and a 14 year old chomping at the bit...the die is cast and the tide may be turning.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

IMHO, the two 16-year-olds aren't training...they're out there doing...


Stillraining said:


> There are currently two 16 year olds out training and a 14 year old chomping at the bit...the die is cast and the tide may be turning.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

You know what I ment..I stand behind what I said.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

It seems like women breaking into any sport are more likely to compete as individuals in individual sports or in all-female teams. It isn't until later (if ever) that women try to break into male teams.

Plus for context, I am not well versed in sailing comp history, but wouldn't you say that Autissier & Chabaud are some of the first mega-famous female competitors? If so, that was in the mid to late nineties. 

If they are inspiring a bunch of young girls to start training, we would just now be seeing those young girls as 20-30 somethings competing.

You get a few famous women who become role models for girls who become bad arsed competitors...who become role models...etc


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Very good Livia. It's a progression, and has to start somewhere. This is my point on how long it took women to vote as to smacks question where are the women. The Autissiers are the role models for the Dawn Rileys, and Dawn inspiration for Ellen, and Ellen will be inspirition for this generation, and this generation will pass the torch on too. All the time the ranks of women growing, and become more, and more important in the sport.

To the question where are they? They are our neighbors, sisters, daughters, etc.etc. They are finding thier way. Like many things in life it just takes time........*i2f*


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Livia said:


> It seems like women breaking into any sport are more likely to compete as individuals in individual sports or in all-female teams. It isn't until later (if ever) that women try to break into male teams.
> ...


I have already said (in another thread) that in the last big professional duo crew Transat (jaques Vabre) there were 3 mixed teams (man and Woman), out of 20 teams.

On the next big duo Transat there are already on the inscription list two mixed teams (out of 24).

Top racing sail women are in less number than men, but their number is increasing. Even in small numbers some of them showed that, in what regards small crew, big ocean races, they were as competitive as men.

I believe that as something to do with resistance. Men are stronger but women are tougher. The only other top racing form of competition that I know of were a woman have beaten all the men, was on the Paris-Dakar, the toughest race on motorsports.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

PCP said:


> I believe that as something to do with resistance. Men are stronger but women are tougher. The only other top racing form of competition that I know of were a woman have beaten all the men, was on the Paris-Dakar, the toughest race on motorsports.


Good point - and ultra running (the female runner Smith-Batchen was the first American to win the Marathon des Sables which is a 6 day race in the desert).


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Livia said:


> It seems like women breaking into any sport are more likely to compete as individuals in individual sports or in all-female teams. It isn't until later (if ever) that women try to break into male teams.
> 
> Plus for context, I am not well versed in sailing comp history, but wouldn't you say that Autissier & Chabaud are some of the first mega-famous female competitors? If so, that was in the mid to late nineties.
> 
> ...


Good point liv. Hopefully we'll start seeing them in the mix soon.


----------



## NautiGirlB (Mar 12, 2010)

I was watching the movie "Amelia" (Amelia Earhart) last night. It seemed that there was more support and encouragement for female aviators in the 1930's than there is for female sailors now. 

It has been said that sailing is an elitist sport, filled with rich, fat cat men who want their decks covered in bikini clad beauties. While I hope that is not true, I will say that in trying to find a boat to race on, I have been chucked for the cute, young one who is really just along for the ride. Pretty rail meat.

I am 47 and do NOT look good in a bikini, but I am eager to learn, loyal and committed.

Please don't take this the wrong way, it is just meant as an observation and not meant to offend.I know that this really does not speak to the question of young women in the competitive world of racing.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

No it definitely speaks to the subject at hand Nauti. The issue though, is at the top levels what matters is performance. Period That's what's working for you and all the up and coming talent.

Just keep busting your butt to perform. Amelia never took no for an answer. Don't start now.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

smackdaddy said:


> No it definitely speaks to the subject at hand Nauti. The issue though, is at the top levels what matters is performance. Period That's what's working for you and all the up and coming talent.
> 
> Just keep busting your butt to perform. Amelia never took no for an answer. Don't start now.


Speaking from experience, it takes a certain attitude to excel. One is "No is not in my vocabulary". The other is I have to be in top form at all times, and most time better than my male counterparts to move barriers. While that attitude and drive gets mistaken by some males to label me a "*****" so let it be. However, if the same characteristics are shown by the male he gets a pat on a back, gets moved up, and beers flow on the weekend. While that hasn't stopped me, it does grade at times. While times have changed considerable, those attitudes still exists in most. Those women that have shown themselves to be able to compete, I believe the world looks at them as the exception vs the rule. 
As to why most woman don't compete in the real world, our values are different than males. Most are thinking basic Maslow's needs of food, shelter, and self being. Nothing wrong with that but in a Christian world, it is what is expect for the most part. Having said that, women in sports are every increasing with the recognition we deserve. As the media starts to focus on women sports more, I believe more women will enter competition. As each generation sheds the values of norm, change will occur. Just too slow for me.


----------



## NautiGirlB (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah yes, the ***** factor. What is admired in men is looked upon with great disdain when dealing with the fairer gender. Much the same as in matters of the more "primal" kind. Men are studs and women are whores.

Truthfully, in my experience, men truly do admire a woman who can hold her own. Might not admit to the buds, but they really do. While the princessess are really nice to look at, and yes they do like to look, a real woman is respected.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

NautiGirlB said:


> ..
> Truthfully, in my experience, men truly do admire a woman who can hold her own. Might not admit to the buds, but they really do. While the princessess are really nice to look at, and yes they do like to look, a real woman is respected.


That's true. I have experienced two of those situations: The first back on the late 60's with a pilot woman. Our country had colonial wars in several fronts and the airforce started to begin training kids as pilots at the age of 15 (with the parents allowance). In our squadron there was a girl. She was good (she was also a parachutist). We all admired her, even if we didn't really know very well how to treat her.

Back on the 90's I was racing dirt motorcycle races, kind of Paris-Dakar stuff, we call them raids. There were two women racing with us, both deserved our admiration. I was an amateur, kind of middle of the pack runner and they were slightly slower than me. That means that in a race with 250 motorcycles they left behind more than a hundred men.

Yes, we admire the way they ride, but one of them we call her a ***** because when she was caught she used all tricks to prevent you from overtaking her (in this kind of races when you get caught you are already behind the one that is overtaking you and therefore you have the obligation to let him pass right away) causing several accidents. If she was a man I guess we would call him a son of a ***** , instead of *****.

The other one, we not only respected her, but we loved her. Everybody was helping her in all sorts of things, from helping to tune the motorcycle to the point of stopping racing to help her with some problem she had with the motorcycle. The difference in treatment they deserved by the males had nothing to do with looks (they were both pretty) or racing ability (they were both fast) but only with their personality. One was really an arrogant *****, the other was a very nice girl and everybody's friend.

The last one made several Paris-Dakar on motorcycle, winning the women's trophy. She still races. Now she races a big truck, in a team of men. Normally the racing truck crews are a little bit like their racing machines, big and powerful. Well, again, in another racing world, this time an international one, she has earned everybody's respect and sympathy, because she is fast and because she is a nice woman.

Africa Eco Race : Elisabete Jacinto is going to fight to win

PÃ¡gina Inicial

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

smackdaddy said:


> No it definitely speaks to the subject at hand Nauti. The issue though, is at the top levels what matters is performance. Period That's what's working for you and all the up and coming talent.
> 
> Just keep busting your butt to perform. Amelia never took no for an answer. Don't start now.


Talking about performance: This is a duo race-

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

3 women racing (with a male partner) out of 50 sailors.Two on the leading groupe (Sam and Jeanne).

By the way Sam is having a lot of fun, not only she is on the front of the race, as she is racing with a Boyfriend (also a Champ).

You can follow the race here:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/racing/63937-solo-duo-transatlantic-races.html

Regards

Paulo


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks for the heads-up PCP. I saw Luci, Gwen and Jeanne. What boat is Sam on? Is it Sam Davies?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

smackdaddy said:


> Very cool. Thanks for the heads-up PCP. I saw Luci, Gwen and Jeanne. What boat is Sam on? Is it Sam Davies?


Yes, it is Sam Davies. She is racing on Saveol (9th).


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Ahh - now I see it. Thanks dude.

I'll check out your Solo/Duo racing thread. I like keeping up with this stuff.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

smackdaddy said:


> Very cool. Thanks for the heads-up PCP. I saw Luci, Gwen and Jeanne. What boat is Sam on? Is it Sam Davies?


Gwen is a guy..... The Britons names are treacherous!!!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sam, Gwen, Pat - who knew?


----------

